# HDMI Over Cat6



## biz56 (Apr 15, 2009)

I need run hdmi about 60 feet from my satellite box to LCD TV in another room. It must run down one wall, above a drop ceiling in the basement, up an existing 3/4" conduit to the attic, and down a second wall to the TV. HDMI cable seems out of the question due to its bulk and tight turns required, so I'm looking at the products to do this with Cat5e/6 cable. I am confused over what would work best in my situation.

Amazon sells a Tripp Lite wallplate extender kit for HDMI using 2 Cat 5e/6 cables that seems like a nice solution.

Or should I go with one of the powered extender balums that appear designed for a longer run than 60 feet. Any particular models that you have had good experience with? Is shielded cable a must?

Thanks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It seems to me that anywhere you could run CAT6 (which has similar bend radius requirements, but is less protected against damage), you could run an actual HDMI cable and save a lot of money. The converters you're talking about are expensive! It might be one thing if you already had the CAT6 installed, but since you don't, just go HDMI and take your time doing the installation.

For those lenghts, I recommend Blue Jeans Cable. The premium cables are designed for the abuse of in-wall retrofit installations, and use the highest-quality materials at a very reasonable price; far less than any Monster cable.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

I just installed a set of  these from monoprice. I'm only using Cat5-E. I'm only going about 30-40', but I'm going through a patch panel and keystones. They work great and were just over $100. I already had the cable in the wall though.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd go with the cat5 and balluns. That HDMI connector is damn big to snake through a wall.
Did a custom job with them and it worked like a charm.

Most of them work with two cat5s, if money is no object there also is a one cat5 solution.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Mertzen said:


> I'd go with the cat5 and balluns. That HDMI connector is damn big to snake through a wall.
> Did a custom job with them and it worked like a charm.
> 
> Most of them work with two cat5s, if money is no object there also is a one cat5 solution.


I've never seen HDMI over a single CAT5. Would you happen to have a link to someone who sells it? I have a room where I could really use it..


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have seen HDMI over one Cat5 cable, but it did not include audio, a second cable was required.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I've never seen HDMI over a single CAT5. Would you happen to have a link to someone who sells it? I have a room where I could really use it..


http://www.svideo.com/hdmi1080p.html


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Interesting thread. I noticed that the 1080p extender from the above post is only HDMI 1.2a, so that's something to consider. The price is also rather steep, at $299, while a 100ft cable (1.3) from Monoprice can be had for $99 ...

I guess it really comes down to the length of the required run and how easy or difficult it will be to pull the cable...


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Interesting thread. I noticed that the 1080p extender from the above post is only HDMI 1.2a, so that's something to consider. The price is also rather steep, at $299, while a 100ft cable (1.3) from Monoprice can be had for $99 ...
> 
> I guess it really comes down to the length of the required run and how easy or difficult it will be to pull the cable...


It is indeed expensive, but that is mainly due to the one cat5 run. If you can run dual cat5 the cost is just around $100.

If you can fish HDMI it is probably the better solution but there are just times when you can't. I ran into that situation.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

There are many solutions. I've had something called RapidRun cables suggested to me once, http://www.cablestogo.com/categories.asp?cat_id=4100 They're expensive, but they appear to be very easy to fish, and are somewhat future-proof in that you can change the ends easily without running new cable.

OWlink has a fiberoptic method that will run up to 300 feet and the fiber is so thin you don't have to fish it through walls - at worst a little spackle and paint will hide it completely, or run it in the corner joint between wall and ceiling or wall and wall. It's still fairly expensive though, so it depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

FYI great deal on some cat5 extenders:

http://www.supermediastore.com/apog...v1-3-1080i-1080p.html?WT.mc_id=dealnews090420


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

biz56 said:


> I need run hdmi about 60 feet from my satellite box to LCD TV in another room.


Do you really "need" to? In other words, are you using the receiver to serve up two HD displays?

Moving the receiver may be a more attractive option given the right circumstances.

Yeah, I thought about networking issues and that you may not have options in the other room.


----------

